# Indian vegetable Biryani



## jazz (Sep 26, 2006)

Indian Vegetable Biryani

Link provided as recipe is copyrighted. Please refrain from posting copyrighted recipes. Please see our Copyright Policies in the Community Forum and Announcements.


----------



## Half Baked (Sep 26, 2006)

Welcome to DC, Jazz.    Your recipe sounds wonderful, thank you!


----------



## shpj4 (Sep 26, 2006)

*Jazz*

It is nice to meet you and welcome to DC.  Your receipe is unique and unusual.  Thank you for sharing it with us.


----------



## karadekoolaid (Sep 26, 2006)

shpj4 said:
			
		

> It is nice to meet you and welcome to DC. Your receipe is unique and unusual. Thank you for sharing it with us.


 
not unusual to an ex-pat Englishman. That was part of my staple diet in London! 
Thank you, jazz!


----------



## grumblebee (Sep 27, 2006)

Ooooh lovely. I've been looking for a good biryani recipe... Thanks! For the "fresh, thick, curds" do you mean cubes of paneer or what?

Welcome to DC!


----------



## jazz (Sep 27, 2006)

Thankx all for liking the post... 

@grumblebee - "Fresh, thick curds" doesnt mean Paneer.. It is just fresh curd.

Try it and lemme know how was it...


----------



## jennyema (Sep 27, 2006)

What is "fresh curd?"


----------



## BreezyCooking (Sep 27, 2006)

Could it be similar to large-curd cottage cheese?


----------



## karadekoolaid (Sep 27, 2006)

jennyema said:
			
		

> What is "fresh curd?"


 
yoghurt. 

Full-fat, straight up, natural yoghurt. 

I'm fortunate enough to have wonderful yoghurt here in Venezuela.


----------



## karadekoolaid (Sep 27, 2006)

BreezyCooking said:
			
		

> Could it be similar to large-curd cottage cheese?


 
Not even close!

yoghurt is the thing!


----------



## kitchenelf (Sep 27, 2006)

Aren't large, fresh curds what you get when you separate the whey when making cheese?????  You can then take these curds and place in boiling water and squish with the proper gloves on - voila - you have made mozzarella cheese.  From there you can roll out and cover with pest, prosciutto, sundried tomatoes, roll up jelly roll fashion and slice.  Isn't this the curds referenced to?


----------



## Mel! (Sep 28, 2006)

*Reply to Jazz*

Thanks Jazz

I love Indian food. 
Unfortunately, the link u gave wont work,at the moment. I will get back to it, later.

Mel


----------



## grumblebee (Sep 28, 2006)

kitchenelf said:
			
		

> Aren't large, fresh curds what you get when you separate the whey when making cheese????? You can then take these curds and place in boiling water and squish with the proper gloves on - voila - you have made mozzarella cheese. From there you can roll out and cover with pest, prosciutto, sundried tomatoes, roll up jelly roll fashion and slice. Isn't this the curds referenced to?


 
Yeah, that's what I thought... that's why I was thinking the east indian equivelent would be paneer.


----------



## jennyema (Sep 28, 2006)

Wondering why yogurt is called "curd" when it isn't curdled.  Don't you add lemon juice or vinegar to make it curdle and create it yogurt cheese?

In the US "curds" are a rubbery fresh cheese.


----------



## Yakuta (Sep 28, 2006)

Jennyema the reason it's called curds in India is because yogurt has solids and liquids.  The solid portions are called curds and the liquid is whey.  In most Indian preparations the solid portions are heavily used ( so you drain our the whey) given the yogurt there is not as thick as say what a middle eastern or greek yogurt looks like.  

When you cook with yogurt you lose a lot of volume (as it cooks it converts back into watery liquid) so the thicker the better especially for preparations such as biryani or any other full bodied curry or marinades.


----------



## Mel! (Sep 28, 2006)

Hello 

I still cant get onto that website for the byriani receipe. 
Would somebody copy and paste it here. 

Mel


----------



## jennyema (Sep 28, 2006)

Mel! said:
			
		

> Hello
> 
> I still cant get onto that website for the byriani receipe.
> Would somebody copy and paste it here.
> ...


 
This recipe cannot be copied and pasted here because it is copyrighted. 

This the reminder that was added to the link: "Please refrain from posting copyrighted recipes. Please see our Copyright Policies in the Community Forum and Announcements."

I think the link works now.


----------



## Mel! (Sep 28, 2006)

Thanks for the info Jennyema!

Mel


----------



## jennyema (Sep 28, 2006)

Yakuta said:
			
		

> Jennyema the reason it's called curds in India is because yogurt has solids and liquids. The solid portions are called curds and the liquid is whey. In most Indian preparations the solid portions are heavily used ( so you drain our the whey) given the yogurt there is not as thick as say what a middle eastern or greek yogurt looks like.
> 
> When you cook with yogurt you lose a lot of volume (as it cooks it converts back into watery liquid) so the thicker the better especially for preparations such as biryani or any other full bodied curry or marinades.


 
Yakuta,  

Thanks.  So the yogurt is drained but not "curdled" (as we in the states know it) by adding acid.  Because that would make paneer, right?  In this case the yogurt is an ingredient in the sauce, and not a "chunky" ingredient?


----------



## Mel! (Sep 28, 2006)

Wow Kitchenelf
I knew how to make the curds, but the rest of it...
I am certainly putting this in my cookery notes.

Mel


----------



## Yakuta (Sep 28, 2006)

Yes it is not curdled but is plain old yogurt that we get in the States.  If you add lemon or any other acidic medium it would definitely be paneer.  

The best thing to use in this recipe is greek or middle eastern yogurt which is available in local farmer markets if you can else a Dannon will work fine as well.  Just ensure that you drain the whey (liquid out of it).


----------



## jennyema (Sep 28, 2006)

Thanks much


----------



## karadekoolaid (Sep 28, 2006)

My Uncle ( originally from Hyderabad) used to buy Commercial yoghurt and hang it in a cheesecloth overnight. It will get a whole lot thicker. 

The whey which remains, I discovered, is wonderful for cooking your rice, instead of using water!


----------

